# Usage of suggest



## mariente

Hola:
¿me podrían decir por favor el uso del verbo suggest? ¿Está bien así? Tengo duda con lo de lo final. Graciasss.
I suggest that you should do this instead of the other thing

 Y:
I suggest you to go there.
or
I suggest you do something


----------



## nohablo

mariente said:
			
		

> Hola:
> ¿me podrían decir por favor el uso del verbo suggest? ¿Está bien así? Tengo duda con lo de lo final. Graciasss.
> I suggest that you should do this instead of the other thing


I would say "*I suggest that you do this instead of that*" or "*You should do this instead of that.*"  In other words, if you say "I suggest," omit "should."  If you say "You should do..." omit "I suggest that."



			
				mariente said:
			
		

> I suggest you to go there.


I would say "*I suggest that you go there"* or "*I suggest you go there.*"  In neither case should you use "to."



			
				mariente said:
			
		

> I suggest you do something


This is OK as it is.  You could also say "*I suggest that you do something.*"


----------



## Honeypum

Hola Mariente,

Puedes decir:

a)
I suggest we go there (sin poner "to" entre el objeto directo y el verbo)

I suggest going there (esta frase significa lo mismo que la anterior)

b)
He suggested that we went there (suggest + that + clause)

c) 
She suggested (to us) that we go there

d)
She suggested me write to you.


Creo que te he puesto todas las alternativas que conozco.
Si alguien conoce más casos, por favor aportarlos.


----------



## stasikprotege

pues no se necesita "to" antes de "suggest".  el segundo ejemplo es mejor.  la manera mejor decir el segundo sería "i suggest that you do something". sin embargo, lo más común es decir "i suggest you do something".  ambos son correctos gramáticamente.  sin embargo, mientras que aquél es más claro, éste es más coloquial.  en el habla, sirven los dos, pero yo prefiero usar "that".  
 en muchos casos se omite el "that" mientras que en español se usa.  no es que no se usa, sino el uso es más opcional.  por ejemplo:
"he says you can do it"
o
"he says that you can do it"
comunican lo mismo, pero "that" se encuentra omitido en el habla coloquial, y a veces el escrito como resultado, probablamente por la brevedad de hablar.  se pierde la palabra a veces en el habla aún cuando es dicho, y como consecuencia, se oye bien sin "that".
lo que uses, a nadie le daría cuenta.  i recommend that you use "that" in all cases in english. it sounds better. buena suerte.

(corréctame el español donde se aplica)


----------



## stasikprotege

"d)
She suggested me write to you."

debe ser

"She suggested that I write you."


----------



## mariente

Gracias ya lo tengo claro. Entonces me olvido del to, graciass


----------



## Honeypum

stasikprotege said:
			
		

> pues no se necesita "to" antes de "suggest". el segundo ejemplo es mejor. la manera mejor decir el segundo sería "i suggest that you do something". sin embargo, lo más común es decir "i suggest you do something". ambos son correctos gramáticamente. sin embargo, mientras que aquél es más claro, éste es más coloquial. en el habla, sirven los dos, pero yo prefiero usar "that".
> en muchos casos se deja el "that" mientras que en español se usa. no es que no se usa, sino el uso es más opcional. por ejemplo:
> "he says you can do it"
> o
> "he says that you can do it"
> comunican lo mismo, pero "that" ha sido dejado en el habla coloquial, y a veces el escrito como resultado, probablamente por la brevedad de hablar. se pierde la palabra a veces en el habla aún cuando es dicho, y como consecuencia, se oye bien sin "that".
> lo que uses, a nadie le daría cuenta. i recommend that you use "that" in all cases in english. it sounds better. buena suerte.
> 
> Hola stasikprotege
> 
> corréctame el español donde se aplica = corrígeme el español, si aplica


----------



## stasikprotege

gracias honeypum


----------



## mariente

Honeypum said:
			
		

> stasikprotege said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corrígeme el español, si aplica
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Que vendría a ser "si aplica"? Soy hispano parlante y nunca lo escuché así.
Click to expand...


----------



## stasikprotege

¿cómo dirías lo que quise decir, mariente?


----------



## mariente

Corrígeme: en español, ¿cuándo se usa?


----------



## mariente

stasikprotege said:
			
		

> "d)
> She suggested me write to you."
> 
> debe ser
> 
> "She suggested that I write you."



Entonces si she suggested me write me is wrong
is it ok she suggested me writing you?


----------



## mhp

mariente said:
			
		

> Entonces si she suggested me write me is wrong
> is it ok she suggested me writing you?


 You can say: She suggested it to me. 
  “She suggested to me that I write to you” is okay if you are trying to emphasize. But normally you would say: “She suggested that I write *to* you”, or “She suggested that I write you this letter”.


----------



## mariente

NO era que el to no iba??. NO era que era suggest+pronoun? Ahora tengo más ensalada!


----------



## mariente

Encontré esto en el diccio:
suggest +verb+ing 
y suggest sth to sb. 
suggest+to+pronoun+ --->verb+ing+or infinitve?? (my dobut)


----------



## mhp

mariente said:
			
		

> NO era que el to no iba??. NO era que era suggest+pronoun? Ahora tengo más ensalada!


to suggest TO sb THAT 
sugerirle a algn QUE (+ subj)

he suggested to me that I (should) look for another job 
me sugirió que buscara otro trabajo


----------



## stasikprotege

el "to" es opcional.  esta frase es dicho lo mismo en ambos idiomas.

"ella me sugerió que yo te escribiera" = "she suggested (to me) that i write you"

"ella me sugerió que yo (te) escribiera *a ti*" = "she suggested (to me) that i write *to* you"

la unica diferencia entre los dos ejemplos es el énfasis.

ojalá que esto lo haga más claro.


----------



## mariente

como dirias con:
she suggested me that i write you?
o she suggested me to write you?
o she suggested me writing you?

Y encontré i suggest (you) going to the zoo.


----------



## mhp

mariente said:
			
		

> como dirias con:
> she suggested (TO me) that I write TO you?
> o she suggested me to write you?
> o she suggested me writing you?
> 
> Y encontré i suggest (you) going to the zoo.


 Used as an intransitive verb, it should be “write to you”, and used as a transitive verb, it should be “write you a letter”.


----------



## stasikprotege

exluye el +ing.  la unica vez que se puede usar +ing es si no hay alguien especifico que debe hacer lo sugerido. ¿tiene sentido? por ejemplo...


i suggest mow*ing* the lawn.

i suggest that *you* mow the lawn.


----------



## Edwin

Honeypum said:
			
		

> He suggested that we went there.


No sé la regla, pero esa oración me suena incorrecta. Deberías decir, "He suggested that we go there." También se dice, "He suggested that we be there."  "He suggested that we climb there." Quizás alguien que sepa más gramatica que yo pueda enseñarnos la razón. Creo que es el subjuntivo inglés.
Mira por ejemplo:http://www.ceafinney.com/subjunctive/examples.html
Más bajo en esa página se encuentra el ejemplo: 


> ... he also suggested to the board that a business manager *be* hired to help things run more smoothly


.


----------



## mariente

pero lo que yo digo es que le sugeris a alguien directamente:
suggest sb sth? 
suggest me/you/her/him/us ????


----------



## mhp

mariente said:
			
		

> pero lo que yo digo es que le sugeris a alguien directamente:
> suggest sb sth?
> suggest me/you/her/him/us ????


I'm sorry I don't understand. Can you please give a complete sentence that someone has not already corrected? That would help us to be able to help you better.


----------



## mariente

I am asking when you put the pronoun:
she suggested me to do sth?
she suggested me doing sth?
she suggested me that i had to do sth?


----------



## mhp

mariente said:
			
		

> I am asking when you put the pronoun:
> she suggested me to do sth?
> she suggested me doing sth?
> she suggested me that i had to do sth?


She suggested to me that I do sth
She suggested that I do sth
She suggested I do sth

She suggested doing sth (this is a general suggestion not direct to anyone in particular)

Hope this helps


----------



## mariente

thank you!


----------



## tognaco

¿Cuál de estas dos formas sería correcta?:

- I suggest looking for a better place for the exhibition
- I suggest to look for a better place for the exhibition

Este tipo de verbos, junto con las preposiciones y los phrasal verbs, son para mí lo más difícil del inglés.


----------



## mariente

Ninguna de las dos. I suggest look, o I suggest that you look.


----------



## tognaco

I suggest look... Bufff, lo que me faltaba, eso no sale en ningún tratado de gramática que yo haya visto. Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## mariente

¿Por qué mejor no lees las respuestas anteriores y vas a ver?. 
Sugiero ir de compras. I suggest go shopping. Sugiero que vayas de compras. I suggest that you go shopping.


----------



## dakotabrett

Hola a todos,

Éste es un ejemplo del uso del subjuntivo en inglés. Entonces se diría "I suggest that you go there" o simplemente "I suggest you go there."  La forma del subjuntivo siempre corresponde al infinitivo:  "I suggest that we go there," "He suggests that I go there," "I suggest that he go there."  También en el pasado se usa, por ejemplo "He suggested that I go there," "I suggested that he go there."

En el lenguaje hablado el subjuntivo se usa cada vez menos, así que para evitarlo puedes decir algo así como "I suggest going there."  En inglés americano se usa un poco más que en Britania.  Yo por mi parte lo suelo usar mucho creo que por la influencia de mi estudio de idiomas romances.

Otros ejemplos de verbos que se usan con el subjuntivo son:  _require_ ("The company attendance policy requires that you be on time consistently."), _recommend_ ("I recommended that he go by plane instead of driving."), _insist_ ("I insisted that he send the package by next-day air."), _demand_ ("We demanded that the our rights be respected.") _ask_ ("We ask that the public comply with the new law.") y _request_ ("They requested that she give a speech at the reunion.").


----------



## i heart queso

Sólo repito lo que otros ya han dicho para que esta pregunta quede clara de una vez:



tognaco said:


> ¿Cuál de estas dos formas sería correcta?:
> 
> - I suggest looking for a better place for the exhibition
> - I suggest to look for a better place for the exhibition
> 
> Este tipo de verbos, junto con las preposiciones y los phrasal verbs, son para mí lo más difícil del inglés.


 


> ¿Por qué mejor no lees las respuestas anteriores y vas a ver?.
> Sugiero ir de compras. I suggest go shopping.  *I suggest going shopping. *Sugiero que vayas de compras. I suggest that you go shopping.


 
¡¡saludos y suerte a todos!!


----------



## tognaco

Muchas gracias a todos, por fin me he enterado de una vez por todas y para siempre .


----------

